# Cesar Milan's fans only please ;) - UK Tour



## Guest (Nov 15, 2009)

Looking how the first thread has gone I am hoping this can act as a substitute and the anti-squad can have the decency to simply let it be. 

Taking off from the last thread, before it started going seriously downhill; 
Cesar Milan is indeed coming for a UK Tour in 2010. I heard he is coming already in November to promote his tour but dont know more than that.
As far as I know the tickets for his Tour shall be on sale on Monday but again I dont know more than this (price, location etc).

Anybody has any more information to provide??

xx


----------



## KenDoddsDadsDog (Aug 26, 2009)

I believe the tickets go on sale on 23rd Nov, not this Monday.
But I can't find anything online listing the venues. Anyone got the dates and venues?


----------



## JANICE199 (Feb 1, 2008)

*I've just found this, hope it helps.*
Sheffield Arena - Cesar Millan The Dog Whisperer Tour at Sheffield Arena on Sunday 21st March 2010


----------



## ad_1980 (Jan 28, 2009)

£40 a ticket? ARE THEY CRAZY?


----------



## Guest (Nov 15, 2009)

And hes gonna be in Manchester arena on the 9th of March...
I suppose by going from event location to event location we can find out his exact tour 

Tickets are £40...a bit pricey..

ANd yes it seems that it goes on sale on the 23rd....but then OH got an email from some ticket selling thing saying it will go on sale on the 16th..weird...will check this out!


----------



## moboyd (Sep 29, 2009)

all I could find was that he is over here in Novemember to promote his tour in 2010?

Mo


----------



## xxwelshcrazyxx (Jul 3, 2009)

I just found this one on a liverpool site

Cesar will have audiences seeing the world through their dogs eyes and his "fulfillment formula" will change their relationships with their dogs forever.

Tickets, priced at £39.50, go on sale on Monday 23 November at 9am.

To book tickets log on to Echo Arena Liverpool presents :: Jeff Wayne's Musical Version of The War of The Worlds or call the Echo Arena Box Office on 0844 8000 400.

VIP tickets are priced at £99.00 and include premium seats and a Q&A after the show.


----------



## ad_1980 (Jan 28, 2009)

xxwelshcrazyxx said:


> I just found this one on a liverpool site
> 
> Cesar will have audiences seeing the world through their dogs eyes and his "fulfillment formula" will change their relationships with their dogs forever.
> 
> ...


Again £40 for a ticket is crazy! I like CM, not a great fan, but i do like him to some extent, but i am not going to be that crazy and pay £40 to see him lol


----------



## xxwelshcrazyxx (Jul 3, 2009)

It is alot of money for just watching him, but I would love to go see him, a once in a life time thing for me this would be, I think he is brilliant. Would love for him to come to Cardiff Arena...................xxxxx


----------



## Guest (Nov 15, 2009)

Yeah £40 is a bit pricey but then it is not unusual for that kind of place/show...will have to consider it very seriously 

Liverpool on the 20th of March...


----------



## moboyd (Sep 29, 2009)

As I cant think of anything for hubby to buy me for xmas I "might" consider going, but I would really have preferred to be able to actually talk to him rather than paying for the Q & A section, I'm guessing those that pay VIP will be at the front so they can ask the questions rather than maybe meeting up after the show?

Mo


----------



## xxwelshcrazyxx (Jul 3, 2009)

moboyd said:


> As I cant think of anything for hubby to buy me for xmas I "might" consider going, but I would really have preferred to be able to actually talk to him rather than paying for the Q & A section, I'm guessing those that pay VIP will be at the front so they can ask the questions rather than maybe meeting up after the show?
> 
> Mo


When is come's nearer the time, why dont you write a letter asking if you can meet up with him after the show, they may reply telling you about how you can get to meet him after the show???????? wouldnt that be brilliant, If I KNOW he is coming to Cardiff arena I am going to write to them asking if I can meet up with him after for an autograph etc and see what they say. Worth a try isnt it. x


----------



## SpringerHusky (Nov 6, 2008)

Wish I could go but march is not a good time for me 

I'd pay the £99 for the VIP ticket no problem :thumbup1: sadly I will not have money spare for that time. I really hope he does a proper tour of the UK and helps rehabilitate some of the dogs here, i could use his guidance with Maya in so many ways.


----------



## MarKalAm (Sep 6, 2008)

I plan to go with my mum, £40 is nothing! But I'll get the £99 ones if I can :thumbup1:


----------



## goodvic2 (Nov 23, 2008)

Are there any dates planned for London?


----------



## MarKalAm (Sep 6, 2008)

Cesar Millan show at the Wembley Arena
Cesar Millan - The Dog Whisperer
Sunday 07/03/2010
Doors: TBD Show: 19:30
Tickets From £39.50 (All prices listed exclude fees and charges)


----------



## CavGirl (Nov 15, 2009)

Wohoo cannot wait to see Milan the Lil Mexican Dog God! 

Well I'll certainly be their with my shock collar on to help relax me prevent me becoming hyperactive etc! (Joke) 

Theres no scottish dates though so i guess i'll need to trek down south! Manchester/Liverpool not much in it really!


----------



## tafwoc (Nov 12, 2009)

Woohoo i can't wait! It will be imense.


----------



## goodvic2 (Nov 23, 2008)

MarKalAm said:


> Cesar Millan show at the Wembley Arena
> Cesar Millan - The Dog Whisperer
> Sunday 07/03/2010
> Doors: TBD Show: 19:30
> Tickets From £39.50 (All prices listed exclude fees and charges)


Oh my god - I'm going. How exciting!

thanks x

Just have to persuade somebody to go with me lol


----------



## noogsy (Aug 20, 2009)

i quite like watching all the dog training programes
i think they are all intresting
im quite fond of ceaser 
love noogsy xx


----------



## SpringerHusky (Nov 6, 2008)

I wonder what dogs he's gonna have with him, it says he will. Shame he can't bring daddy or junior


----------



## goodvic2 (Nov 23, 2008)

I want to meet daddy as much as CM!


----------



## canuckjill (Jun 25, 2008)

Well I'm glad that those who olike him will get a chance to go and see for themselves. I watch Cesar and I watch Brad (The End of your Leash). There are somethings I like from both and from others and I take the parts I like and utilize them....Jill


----------



## canuckjill (Jun 25, 2008)

If there is a fan club join it as you get special stuff. Contests for a meet etc, well that is how it is with singers. My friend got a personal meet and question time with a big name star just cause she was a fan club member and entered the on line contest....Jill


----------



## goodvic2 (Nov 23, 2008)

Can somebody provide the link to the dates he is going to be here please?


----------



## Guest (Nov 15, 2009)

Cant find a list - you can just have the details if you look at a city in particular and he is due there....
I suppose there will be a list when it goes on sale...
There an option to buy from tomorrow from ticketszone I think...


----------



## ad_1980 (Jan 28, 2009)

goodvic2 said:


> Oh my god - I'm going. How exciting!
> 
> thanks x
> 
> Just have to persuade somebody to go with me lol


No. I am not spending £40 on a ticket! So i'm not going with you lol


----------



## MarKalAm (Sep 6, 2008)

goodvic2 said:


> Oh my god - I'm going. How exciting!
> 
> thanks x
> 
> Just have to persuade somebody to go with me lol


I'll be there :thumbup1:


----------



## JANICE199 (Feb 1, 2008)

MarKalAm said:


> I'll be there :thumbup1:


*If you meet Cesar could you get him to join this forum please.*


----------



## MarKalAm (Sep 6, 2008)

JANICE199 said:


> *If you meet Cesar could you get him to join this forum please.*


I'll stand up during the Q&A and ask


----------



## Guest (Nov 16, 2009)

Just to say again; you can book tickets from today on ticketszone.co.uk!
Just booked 2 tickets for Liverpool on the 20th March :thumbup1::thumbup1:

xx


----------



## MarKalAm (Sep 6, 2008)

How? This is what it says on the site....

REGISTER NOW (click below) BY LEAVING YOUR NAME AND EMAIL ADDRESS AND WE WILL EMAIL YOU FULL TOUR DETAILS WITH THE OPPORTUNITY TO BOOK TICKETS BEFORE THEY GO ON GENERAL-SALE ON *MONDAY 23RD NOVEMBER 09:00HRS*'


----------



## Guest (Nov 16, 2009)

MarKalAm said:


> How? This is what it says on the site....
> 
> REGISTER NOW (click below) BY LEAVING YOUR NAME AND EMAIL ADDRESS AND WE WILL EMAIL YOU FULL TOUR DETAILS WITH THE OPPORTUNITY TO BOOK TICKETS BEFORE THEY GO ON GENERAL-SALE ON *MONDAY 23RD NOVEMBER 09:00HRS*'


Maybe its too late 

Well when my OH registered it said the same thing except that it was Monday the 16th.... And he just (well he did it this morning around 9am) booked 2 tickets so hoping it worked lol
The general sale is on 23rd at 9am so not much point then...


----------



## Guest (Nov 16, 2009)

Wait I think maybe its after he registered that he received an email and it gave the start of the "pre-sale" as 16th of November..so may be worth registering...dunno a lot really, OH did it all...


----------



## suffchick (Nov 16, 2009)

Does anyone know if he's coming to East Anglia? Ipswich? Norwich?


----------



## james1 (Sep 21, 2008)

Id like to see what he does with some of the agressive dogs in my classes. I would think hed have some real difficulty


----------



## MarKalAm (Sep 6, 2008)

Oblada said:


> Wait I think maybe its after he registered that he received an email and it gave the start of the "pre-sale" as 16th of November..so may be worth registering...dunno a lot really, OH did it all...


I am registered, still 23rd. Oh well, I'll wait - Maybe he was just lucky 
Where are you going to see him and did they have the £99 ones?


----------



## Guest (Nov 16, 2009)

MarKalAm said:


> I am registered, still 23rd. Oh well, I'll wait - Maybe he was just lucky
> Where are you going to see him and did they have the £99 ones?


Check your emails/spam box!

Dont know if they had the £99 ones..suppose so...though if thats what you want im sure they should be some left when it goes on general sale next week!!
OH booked 2 really good tickets (the £40) for the Liverpool show on the 20th of March...cost him like almost £90 in all with all the stupid fees/postal cost etc...but then its worth it to make sure you're up close hehe


----------



## goodvic2 (Nov 23, 2008)

I have registered, but am just waiting for a reply.


----------



## MarKalAm (Sep 6, 2008)

Ahh it's presales, general release is still 23rh.
Presales at the o2 (03/03/09 @ 18:30) start tomorrow from 9am.
I'm just gonna get mine on the 23rd though


----------



## Guest (Nov 16, 2009)

Here are the details of his Tour:

VENUE DATE TIME TICKET PRICE (FACE VALUE) (VIP - Normal)

London O2 Arena - Wed 03/03/10 1930 hrs £99.00* £39.50*
Birmingham NIA -	Thu 04/03/10 1930 hrs £99.00* £39.50*
Cardiff International Arena - Sat 06/03/10 1930 hrs £99.00* £39.50*
London Wembley Arena - Sun 07/03/10 1930 hrs £99.00* £39.50*
Manchester Arena - Tue 09/03/10 1930 hrs £99.00* £39.50*
Nottingham Arena - Wed 10/03/10 1930 hrs £99.00* £39.50*
Newcastle Arena - Sat 13/03/10 1930 hrs £99.00* £39.50*
Glasgow SECC - Sun 14/03/10 1930 hrs £99.00* £39.50*
Liverpool Echo Arena -	Sat 20/03/10 1930 hrs £99.00* £39.50*
Sheffield Arena -	Sun 21/03/10 1930 hrs £99.00* £39.50*

*Please note all tickets are subject to booking fees

And IM GOING TO THE LIVERPOOL ONE!  :thumbup1:


----------



## Katie1989 (Sep 30, 2009)

dam wish i could get my dogs down to london but my dogs would probably be far to naughty to go on his show lol megs a right little **** she's terriably dog aggrsssive and cat aggrssive (not that there will be any cats there of corse)


----------



## CavGirl (Nov 15, 2009)

Woohoo he's going to glasgow! Means i dont need to go far then! :thumbup1:

YYYYYAAAAAAAYYYYYY almost pees!


----------



## kendal (Mar 24, 2009)

we got our tickets, its straite after we come back from crufts.


----------



## CavGirl (Nov 15, 2009)

OMG kendal hun where did you get your tickets from? 
I cant get booked anywhere says there not for sale yet?

Just heard Cesar Millan will be on Paul OGrady show next week! EEk!


----------



## SpringerHusky (Nov 6, 2008)

CavGirl said:


> OMG kendal hun where did you get your tickets from?
> I cant get booked anywhere says there not for sale yet?
> 
> Just heard Cesar Millan will be on Paul OGrady show next week! EEk!


Oh my god what day?


----------



## kendal (Mar 24, 2009)

ticket soup...tel 0844 395 4000 and at the secc!
mum called yesterday and got book, but my friends were told that they had to be invited by email to get tickets. so mum called up again for them and got tickets no problem directly behind us. i dont even think it was the same girl she spoke to. a couple of people from my dog school have got their tickets too.


----------



## CavGirl (Nov 15, 2009)

Cheers very much kendal luv i'll get on the blower then!

Not sure springerhusky just seen it advertised just now saying he will be on next week sometime hun!


----------



## CavGirl (Nov 15, 2009)

Just foned the number you gave me kendal hun and got tickets for me and ma mate booked thanx v much again! xxxxxxxxx

Just looked through the tv guide and cesar will be on POG next tuesday!


----------



## karen09 (Mar 30, 2009)

i would love to go you cant take your dogs though


----------



## k8t (Oct 13, 2009)

Hi

Heres a link for priority booking in Liverpool. Just type 'precesar' in on the booking form, to get tickets before general release.

Cesar Millan - Priority Booking

I am not sure if this code will work at other places, but worth a try!

Best of luck

Kate


----------



## chestersmum (Sep 18, 2009)

Katie1989 said:


> dam wish i could get my dogs down to london but my dogs would probably be far to naughty to go on his show lol megs a right little **** she's terriably dog aggrsssive and cat aggrssive (not that there will be any cats there of corse)


Hi

I dont think we are allowed to take our own dogs , just booked my tickets for the O2 in london, and Im sure thats what it said


----------



## chestersmum (Sep 18, 2009)

goodvic2 said:


> I want to meet daddy as much as CM!


I want to meet junior, i just love his little white paws!!!


----------



## Nina (Nov 2, 2007)

Just been told that he appeared or is going to appear on Paul O'Grady's show!


----------



## goodvic2 (Nov 23, 2008)

chestersmum said:


> Hi
> 
> I dont think we are allowed to take our own dogs , just booked my tickets for the O2 in london, and Im sure thats what it said


How did you book the tickets for the O2?


----------



## welshdoglover (Aug 31, 2009)

I'm hoping to see him in Cardiff next year and I'm dragging OH along to be my chauffeur!


----------



## CavGirl (Nov 15, 2009)

Me and my 2 mates got our tickets for glasgow yesterday!!!
Woop woop! 
If you want tickets now fone the company advertising them cause ticketsoup wouldnt let me buy them for glasgow online but kendal on here suggested i foned and they booked it for me there and then! :thumbup1:


----------



## SpringerHusky (Nov 6, 2008)

chestersmum said:


> I want to meet junior, i just love his little white paws!!!


sadly because junior is a pitbull he won't be allowed in the uk nor will daddy 

I'd love to meet daddy, he looks so cuddly


----------



## lianne86 (Jan 10, 2009)

SpringerHusky said:


> sadly because junior is a pitbull he won't be allowed in the uk nor will daddy
> 
> I'd love to meet daddy, he looks so cuddly


AWWW!! i love daddy!! such a shame he wont be allowed to be there!:frown2:

no doubt we will end up going to see him....i swear the OH had the sky box on repeat or something before we got kya lol


----------



## kendal (Mar 24, 2009)

our tickets came in the post today


----------



## chestersmum (Sep 18, 2009)

goodvic2 said:


> How did you book the tickets for the O2?


Hi

My brother in law has his mobile with O2 and got me a priority code so was able to book them a couple days earlier before they go on general sale


----------



## welshdoglover (Aug 31, 2009)

What does the VIP ticket allow you do see instead of the cheaper ticket price?

Anyone know?

Can't wait to see Mr Sex on Legs, lol, 
My OH thinks I'm doing it for the dog chat,


----------



## kendal (Mar 24, 2009)

so who saw Cesar Millan paul o'grady


----------



## SpringerHusky (Nov 6, 2008)

kendal said:


> so who saw Cesar Millan paul o'grady


I have it recorded  can't wait to watch it :thumbup1:


----------



## DebsPink (May 21, 2009)

welshdoglover said:


> What does the VIP ticket allow you do see instead of the cheaper ticket price?
> 
> Anyone know?
> 
> ...


You get to sit right at the front and stay after the show has finished for a Q&A session with Cesar.

I'm booked in at the 02 - just waiting for the confirmation! :thumbup1:

Debs


----------

